# APH housing



## Millie (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello
I am due to get my APH next week but i have some questions on the best housing because there is so much debate on whats best. I have looked at the indoor cages but can only seem to find the ones with bars which i know aren't suitable also i dont really want a viv because of lack of ventilation. so my question is would an outdoor rabbit hutch work? (obviously kept inside) or can anyone suggest something better?
Thanks alot
Millie


----------



## mariedeery (Nov 27, 2009)

a Zoozone 2 only has bars on top, so is worth a look. I keep my ferret in one


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-mammals/294274-aph-set-up-pictures.html

I use an outdoor rabbit cage but have added a bit on to give him more room.
They make gorgeous pets.


----------



## Millie (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys, i cant find a zoozone in any of the shops near me so think i am going to go for an outdoor rabbit cage. I looked at the thread EVIEMAY suggested and some of those cages are brilliant! Unfortunately i am absolutely awful at DIY. 

Any more suggestions? i want the best home for my pet
Millie


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

Viv with more ventilation or a rabbit hutch if you cant find a zoo zone! : victory:


----------



## EVIEMAY (Mar 6, 2008)

www.Rabbit*Hutch*Warehouse.co.uk 

This is where I got mine from and they only charge £10 delivery - they are really well made.


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

There's some nice APH vivs on this link :-

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-mammals/403553-aph-pygmy-hedgehog-viv-stacks.html

:whistling2::whistling2: ha ha ha


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Ok, experienced (in many ways) animal keeper, but have never kept APHs- what's the deal with bars? Would honestly like to know; I'm still tempted to get one one day, but not before I know more about them.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ron Magpie said:


> Ok, experienced (in many ways) animal keeper, but have never kept APHs- what's the deal with bars? Would honestly like to know; I'm still tempted to get one one day, but not before I know more about them.


 
Some APH are avid climbers and can injure themselves on the bars by falling or trapping a leg which is why wire cages arent recommended


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks- worth knowing. So how about a (suitably ventilated) glass tank with a mesh top? As I said, not planning to get one yet, but I'm looking at the practicalities.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Ron TBH i would reccomend zoozone to everybody because we know they are safe!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Cool. Part of the reason I was asking about tanks in particular is that I have a redundant 4' by2' mesh-topped tank that I used for rats, back in the day. Worked well for them, but I appreciate that ADHs could have rather different needs.


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

tbh you could add that on as an extra bit...?

my friend has hers in an outdoor bunny cage i have known ferplast ferret cages to work for the accasional none climber its really about the hogs individually x


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

I use a 4ft rabbit hutch for mine : victory:


----------



## nikki_alaska (Apr 10, 2009)

My guys started out in small zoozones, but have now been upgraded to a dual level indoor rabbit cage, with the holes covered up so hey have a level each. I will get pictures of it when i get home and upload them for you all to see


----------



## Millie (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies everyone. I have decided to go for the rabbit hutch kept indoors. I have bought a 6 foot one so my APH has lots of rooms and i am planning on using newspaper and fleece for lining.
Thanks again 
Millie


----------



## lisawalkden (Nov 10, 2008)

For any further questions you might have, I found Pygmy Hogs UK to be a really big help when I got my APH last month


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Iv just bought my 2 a double storey 5ft rabbit hutch(1 storey each) and although Im delighted they both look less than impressed:lol2:


----------



## Tao (Oct 16, 2009)

volly said:


> There's some nice APH vivs on this link :-
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-mammals/403553-aph-pygmy-hedgehog-viv-stacks.html
> 
> :whistling2::whistling2: ha ha ha


in my experience theres not enough ventilation in those viv stacks. I am currently making two budget vivs wich have screen ventilation on the doors, for someone with hogs. These are perfect for keeping hogs. PM me if you need help with this.


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Tao said:


> in my experience theres not enough ventilation in those viv stacks. I am currently making two budget vivs wich have screen ventilation on the doors, for someone with hogs. These are perfect for keeping hogs. PM me if you need help with this.


 
Lol, thanks for the offer but I'm OK.

The vivs pictured in that link are some that I made for a breeder who is local to me and has currently had 20 from me and is awaiting another 6 next week.

They have EXTRA ventilation as opposed to normal reptile vivs ( 10 vents instead of 4 ) but I do also offer Fly Screen / Mesh sliding doors - it just depends what my customers request from me.

Good luck with your budget vivs and make sure you post pics when they are done - you could be onto a winner there :2thumb:


----------



## talanie506 (Nov 24, 2009)

i had an indoor rabbit cage for my APH, one of the ones with a plastic tray and wire top with about 1inch gaps. 
he could very easily exit this, he just stood on his dinner bowl and did a chin up, posting his back legs out first...
luckily it doesnt matter to me that he's decided to be free range, so ive just made his bed the nicest place to sleep so he goes back in to bed everynight. ive removed the plastic tray bottom and the door, so now he can just stroll out at his leisure.
he was pooping behind the sofa, so i got a ferret tray and he mostly makes it...
although if you decide or free rambling hogs remember to take your shoes to bed!!


----------



## Tao (Oct 16, 2009)

:gasp::gasp::gasp::gasp:


----------



## Tao (Oct 16, 2009)

> Lol, thanks for the offer but I'm OK.
> 
> The vivs pictured in that link are some that I made for a breeder who is local to me and has currently had 20 from me and is awaiting another 6 next week.
> 
> ...


:lol2: pleased you pretended to find that amusing. However I wasnt offering you help, as this thread wasnt about you to begin with. :2thumb: I already know your looking in fly screen mesh which is agood thing, as it reduces the risk of hogs developing respiratory problems right down. So good luck with that you might be on to a winner there.


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Tao said:


> :lol2: pleased you pretended to find that amusing. However I wasnt offering you help, as this thread wasnt about you to begin with. :2thumb: I already know your looking in fly screen mesh which is agood thing, as it reduces the risk of hogs developing respiratory problems right down. So good luck with that you might be on to a winner there.


What are you talking about you silly fool?

I wasn't taking the piss out of you.

I was wishing you good luck with your budget vivs as I'm sure a lot of people will want them if they are cheap!!

Oh, and for the record, I already know I'm onto a winner with what I do - Cheers anyway :bash:


----------



## Tao (Oct 16, 2009)

:lol2: ok volley, my appologies then. Take care and have agood christmas.:blush:


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Tao said:


> :lol2: ok volley, my appologies then. Take care and have agood christmas.:blush:


 
:lol2: you too mate


----------



## Jeffers1984 (Mar 13, 2009)

I keep my hedgies in guinea pig cages with deep plastic bottoms so they have no chance of reaching the bars! They are the best pets ever (dont let my dogs here me say that!!) but really as long as you handle them daily and give them lots of tlc, you'll do great. My girl has just had a litter so if any one is interested, let me know, and good luck to the newbies!


----------

